# "Waterspots" that won't go away on chrome and windows?



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey Y'all-
Even though the Cruze is gone and we're rocking the 'Bu now, I think this forum is still tops for help. Anyhow; brought the Bu home on Saturday and noticed there was zero and I do mean zero wax on the car and what looked to be water spots everywhere, small but visible in the sun under close detail (and enough to drive me crazy). Decided Sunday was going to be detail day. Washed the car, then a thick coat of Meguiar's cleaner wax to buff out swirls and spots. Added two more coats of Meguiar's Gold Class Carnuba Plus Liquid Wax. The paint looks phenomenal now; ultra deep black and highly reflective and feels much better! Next decided to work on the glass with Invisible glass but there are some sort of water spots that will not come off, cleaned and scrubbed numerous times with no luck, and its on the chrome trim pieces around window. Any thoughts on what this could be and why it won't come off with car wash soap or glass cleaner? Its like there was something on the car and maybe the dealership washed it with something more caustic removing the wax and spotting it up...grrrr. Also, any other good cleaners that come to mind?


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

i dont think dealers wax cars before you get them


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I noticed on the back edge of driver side hood was wax someone didn't wipe off. Everyone always says the dealer don't wax cars, well where did the wax on my car come from? 

I certainly would never make that much work for myself cleaning and polishing just to have the car dirty the next time I drive it. My car is lucky to get washed once a month if that.


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

MjC said:


> i dont think dealers wax cars before you get them


My cruze was when I picked her up...I assumed they did, but who knows!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Picture? It might be iron dust if the dealer was near a rail line or the car was stuck onto a train at any point before it was in your hands.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Amway chrome and Glass cleaner ..... Polish , Rubbing compound come to mind , Good luck with that chore ..


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Picture? It might be iron dust if the dealer was near a rail line or the car was stuck onto a train at any point before it was in your hands.


I'll try to get a pic soon; its currently snowing here so the Bu is at home where its warm and dry. There is a railroad pretty close to the dealership so its possible. It just shocked me cause I bought the Cruze from the same dealership and it was just fine...and had wax...


----------



## mrbean8686 (Jun 23, 2012)

danimal, you might want to clay bar the paint on the affected area, my cruze also has some weather spots in the front chrome trim right below the bow tie. I noticed you are from colorado too, what dealer did you buy your cars from?


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

Dellenbach in Ft Collins


----------



## RedneckCamokid (Apr 8, 2013)

At the dealership that I detail at, there are only certain times we will wax a car. If the car is going to put in the showroom, we wax it, if were asked to wax it per the salesman, we do. Also, our wax removes small blemishes such as tar and small small imperfections, so if there was wax residue left over on the edge of a hood or door....that's probably just lack of attention to details on our part. Those are just about the only times we wax a car, we normally don't wax every car that gets sold. 

As far as water spots on windows, simply get some fine steel wool and and glass cleaner, saturate the glass (so you wont scratch it) and apply some light pressure and scrub with the steel wool, then dry it like normal. 

Wax will get off water spots from chrome if you apply enough pressure, or a damp towel. 

Hope this helped.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Water+hand+rag also removes water spots.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hay man , and if you put a little soil , dirt on that damp rag with that hand and rotate ,rub a dub dub those darn water spots just might disappear !


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

My water is pretty hard and I have to be careful about leaving any drops/drips when I wash. But I've found removing the stains from glass to be very easy just using a 50/50 white vinegar/water solution. Apply with a towel or paper towel, dry and the spots are gone. I don't use this on my paint, though!


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

As a follow up - lots of elbow grease with about half a can of Invisible glass and the spots on the glass are gone. I found this and it worked phenomenal on the chrome trim! Now I'm just waiting to get the windows tinted


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Regarding the above suggestions.....specifically Steel Wool.......I'm sure the poster forgot to recommend a Grade of steel wool to use.
So, use only grade 0000.....that is Four Zeros......I have used 000 but very carefully....it can scratch glass......00 and higher will severly scratch glass.....do not even consider it.

X2 on the cleaner wax on the stainless trim.

Rob


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

danimal said:


> As a follow up - lots of elbow grease with about half a can of Invisible glass and the spots on the glass are gone. I found this and it worked phenomenal on the chrome trim! Now I'm just waiting to get the windows tinted


I love invisible glass! Gotta make sure the glass isn't 120 degrees though!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Regarding the waterspots on chrome...........soak a small towel with vinegar and hold it against the affected area....it'll melt the calcium ring in a couple of minutes......do this outside unless you like the smell of vinegar LOL.

Rob


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

White vinegar works great on water spots.


----------

